# MY DOGS POOP ~SMELLS~ (really bad)



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

My 5 month old pit POOP smells really really bad and she farts alot kinda funny but not. what can I dooooooooo!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, first of all, it's poop, it's not supposed to smell good. As for the farting, what are you feeding your dog?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Well, first of all, it's poop, it's not supposed to smell good. As for the farting, what are you feeding your dog?


Everybody poops. No one's is gonna smell like roses. Their are some factors that affect the smell and consistency however. A nice, FIRM stool can indicate that lots of nutrients are being absorbed while a runny, lumpier stool can indicate that there is a lack of nutrients, too much grain, or an allergy.

High protein diets probably smell the worst. They have added nutrients and because of the high protein content, make your furry friend bloat and let gas out. To help aide in digestion, there are several things you can add to the diet, which could result in not so pungent odors and definitely less gas. For example my boy just got some yogurt added in his and he doesnt rip em as much. Lol

Get used to the pittie farts bro thats the main thing i can tell ya


----------

